

Nokia investors tell CEO their patience running thin - joe_the_user
http://www.reuters.com/article/2013/05/07/us-nokia-agm-idUSBRE9460LV20130507

======
magic_haze
I think that is an unnecessarily harsh view. Even if Nokia shifted to Android
tomorrow, their hardware pipeline is still months behind HTC and Samsung.
There is no way they can compete against them, let alone HG and Sony. Their
short term thinking in the 2000s cause them to land in this mess in the first
place, sticking with Microsoft and its war chest is probably the best chance
they have right now, at least until they get their manufacturing cadence up to
speed with the rest.

~~~
mtgx
What matters a lot is branding. That's what makes the difference mainly
between Samsung and HTC, even though HTC arguably makes the _better_ phones
overall. Nokia can get the branding - I'd say pretty easily. And they make
pretty good phones.

They also still have much better relationships with carriers around the world
than HTC or others (except in US, where they've always struggled). They used
to have the best relationships, but I guess now that belongs to Apple and
Samsung. If they would've chosen Android in 2011, it would've been much easier
to keep their leadership.

No matter how well they'll do in the "WP market", the whole WP market is still
but a niche market in the smartphone market.

